# Bizarre Beauty Devices of the Past...Unusual for Sure!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Here are some unusual and bizarre beauty device which have been used in the past...odd gizmos for sure!  http://goodmood-gm.com/the-rest/interesting/unusual-bizarre-beauty-devices-past/


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never been particularly vain, or beautiful, so I don't indulge in modern tortures, let alone these.....anyway, I like my freckles!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 21, 2014)

_OMG there are some ghastly looking machines there all in the aid of beauty, no thanks i would not have used them_:noway:mg:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree Jilly, lol!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

was the corset in their?  That one freaked me bad when I'd see them cinching someone up in a move.  I'll go check the link now Seabreeze


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here are some unusual and bizarre beauty device which have been used in the past...odd gizmos for sure!  http://goodmood-gm.com/the-rest/interesting/unusual-bizarre-beauty-devices-past/



Ok, I'm freaked bad:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, a lot of them actually look like descendants of torture devices from the Middle Ages.


----------



## Casper (Mar 21, 2014)

_*OMG, you're sooooo right Phil.......torture is the word for them.:what1:

I'm so glad I wasn't around in those days.:grin:



*_


----------



## Justme (Mar 22, 2014)

In the 50s my mother put some belladonna drops into her blue eyes to enhance their colour or some such, the crazy woman nearly blinded her silly self. I remember her mother telling her off!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2014)

Yikes !   Vanity has its price.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Justme said:


> In the 50s my mother put some belladonna drops into her blue eyes to enhance their colour or some such, the crazy woman nearly blinded her silly self. I remember her mother telling her off!



Ohmygosh, never heard about this one!  Well, I don't know what all my mom did, but wait, I thought of something, LOL!  She put on some falsies(that's what they called fakes boobs for those of you who might not know) and went out dancing.  She said she was having a gay old time until (slow dances included) until she found out one had slipped out somehow and she hadn't noticed:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2014)

The sanitized tapeworms are SO much prettier than the unsanitized ones ...


----------

